# Giant bald eagle



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

In my backyard! Found a dead rabbit out there today that wasn't there yesterday and saw that something had totally eaten all the guts and meat off of it. Was basically just skin and bones left. Thought maybe a fox or something had caught it so decided to leave the remains there to see if anything came back after dark for it. Looked back out towards dark and there was a big dark hulking figure over the rabbit! A huge bald eagle! Sucker saw me and took off. This is in a neighborhood too! Pretty cool sight.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Pictures???????


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Nope, sorry. Spooked it when I opened the door and didn't have time. It landed in a tree in a field about 300 yd.s away. This is about a mile off the Tittabawassee River. Have seen them on the river a few times but not in the neighborhood. Have been keeping an eye out when I let my little ****zhu out in the yard.:yikes: Had an owl try to get our Lhasa Apso years ago.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Nope, sorry. Spooked it when I opened the door and didn't have time. It landed in a tree in a field about 300 yd.s away. This is about a mile off the Tittabawassee River. Have seen them on the river a few times but not in the neighborhood. Have been keeping an eye out when I let my little ****zhu out in the yard.:yikes: Had an owl try to get our Lhasa Apso years ago.


We have to keep an eye in the sky when we let our Shih Tzu also. Already had one eagle make an attempt, fortunately we called the dog and the eagle aborted the attack. Rabbits are regularly taken in the yard by owls.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407977&highlight=eagle+eating


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

ENCORE said:


> We have to keep an eye in the sky when we let our Shih Tzu also. Already had one eagle make an attempt, fortunately we called the dog and the eagle aborted the attack. Rabbits are regularly taken in the yard by owls.


 
Almost lost one of our ducks to a Great Horned Owl the other night. This is what my husband had happen. Heard a noise, went outside to check. Looked towards the bottom of our drive down by the barn and it looked (at first) like a large housecat was sitting on one of our ducks. He went down to see what was going on. "Cat" stood up and flew off with duck. I guess that my husband had figured the duck was dead and was getting ready to head into the house, when he heard her quack. So he took off running after the owl. Fortunately, the owl dropped her out towards the back of our property. Husband brought duck in and fortunately, there was only a small puncture wound towards the back of her neck. She's been in a box in our kitchen recovering ever since. She should be able to join the rest of our ducks on Monday. Darned lucky little girl. Needless to say, ALL our birds get locked in at night now.
It's really easy to get caught up in the "oh they have plenty to eat this time of year, I'm sure they wont bother my pet" thinking. Trust me, they will.


----------

